# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  ایجاد فایل اجرایی از فایل پایتون

## neilabak

سلام
من میخوام از برناممم فایل Exe بگیرم به طوری که روی یه سیستمی که پایتون نصب نیست بتونم اجراش کنم
هم از py2exe و هم از pyinstaller  استفاده کردم ولی فایل اجرایی حاصل روی هیچ  سیستمی که پایتون نداره اجرا نمیشه.
چه کار باید یکنم؟

----------


## MSK

من از py2exe استفاده کردم و خیلی خوب جواب گرفتم. باید ببینی مشکل کارت کجا بوده. چطور از py2exe استفاده کردی؟ اون نیاز به یه کامپایلر سی داره. همینطور اگه برنامت کلی لیبراری داشته باشه ممکنه مشکلاتی پیش بیاد. بعضی لیبراری ها هم خودشون نیاز به یه سری dll دارن.
اروری که می‌گرفتی چی بوده؟

----------

